# Cocoa Websites?



## jove (Mar 18, 2002)

Hello,

Apple's documentation and sample code is below par. Is there a web site for Cocoa code samples and contributions?

If you are doing Windows programming www.codeguru.com is indispensable for samples and code freeware.


----------



## smeger (Mar 18, 2002)

Not as many as I'd like - try CocoaDev, OmniGroup and StepWise.

Oh, and the programming forum in MacNN Forums.


----------



## Tesseract (Mar 21, 2002)

www.cocoadevcentral.com and www.oriellynet.com/mac are my personal favorites. Also, ther is PLENTY of Cocoa technical documentation at http://developer.apple.com/cocoa . Have fun!


----------

